# Wallpaper qui apparait après un certain temps



## monvilain (19 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Y' à t'il un moyen pour faire apparaître son  bureau (ou disparaitre les fenêtres actives) au bout d'un certain temps de non -activité?


Merci


----------

